# Heading to D.C.



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We are heading to the D.C. area if anyone is interested in meeting up somewhere south or east of Pittsburgh. This all depends on our local weather which went from a 6-10" storm to a 2-4" storm Tuesday-Friday (big deal). So if all goes well up here we will be leaving Erie Pa by 1 or 2am Thursday and be in the D.C. area by 8ish am ready to go. We are bringing 2 trucks with V blades, 2 or 3 skid steer's and possibly 2 F550 4x4 dump's. PM me if interested.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey, I was gonna write in your other thread, sayin that D.C is getting another 35cm more !!! So how are u organizing all this? Do u have contacts & worked lined up?......

Good Luck :waving:


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

creativedesigns;994100 said:


> Hey, I was gonna write in your other thread, sayin that D.C is getting another 35cm more !!! So how are u organizing all this? Do u have contacts & worked lined up?......
> 
> Good Luck :waving:


Been in contact with 2 other companies, one said if they get as much snow as they predicted then he will def. call (which they seem to be getting buried again right now). The other company was a facility management company who is supposed to call tomorrow to see how bad our storm was (which seems to be falling apart as of 930 pm). I also have been in contact with DDOT but no response with them as of 530 pm (they closed at 445pm,lol). My uncle lives 30 minutes from D.C. and he said the main roads are fair, the side roads are still at one lane and several parking lots and tons of driveways are still buried as of late last night around 930-10pm. Its a risk but I think they need a ton more equipment down there still, by the sounds of it. It would be nice to hear whats going on from someone who is right there.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

best of luck to you! I hope you make out well and dont run into any issues. Could be a real money maker :waving:


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Yea, it's risky deciding if its worth it or not, to go down there with ur fleet. If things don't go according to plan with the city or commercial companies, you could always go door to door in resi neighborhoods?!! 

How far of a drive is it?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Bring a truck load of blower down there and sell them.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

creativedesigns;994128 said:


> Yea, it's risky deciding if its worth it or not, to go down there with ur fleet. If things don't go according to plan with the city or commercial companies, you could always go door to door in resi neighborhoods?!!
> 
> How far of a drive is it?


Its about a 5.5 hr trip in good weather not towing a skid steer. But I'm guessing around 6-7ish with the weather. Like my Uncle said....stay on the main roads and we should be ok. I'm definitely going to call him before we leave. And as far as knocking on doors....my thinking is people are probably very, very tired of trying to shovel wet heavy snow. I will take tons of pics!


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Now that is an interesting proposition!!!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Chrisxl64;994150 said:


> Now that is an interesting proposition!!!


I'm not one to sit around too long before a good thing is gone,lol I know the risks but IMO its worth it. AGAIN, if our weather does what its supposed to (die out by wed. late morning). Plus we have other equipment and staff to handle our accounts.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

If you pull into a neighborhood w/2 trucks, once you start any drive neighbors will be running to get your attention. 

Stick to driveways $50-$75 cash per pop and you should make a killing. 

Go with a company with promises and you may either wait a while for the money to come or have to chase back down there to get it, if at all. 

Cash flow is everything and people wanting their drives done are far more likely to have $50-75 in cash ready for you to go to work. 
Put a sign on the window of the truck, $75 - CASH


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

REAPER;994187 said:


> If you pull into a neighborhood w/2 trucks, once you start any drive neighbors will be running to get your attention.
> 
> Stick to driveways $50-$75 cash per pop and you should make a killing.
> 
> ...


Already have agreements drawn up, supplies boxed up, a list of things we need. They guy who is going with me works at a TSC and has the 5 extra diesel cans, tow straps, and half that list boxed up and ready to go should it happen. I have a system worked out for driveways thats going to be very efficient.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

The beautiful thing is,,,it will be an enviroment that supports and encourages fast and dirty plowing, a true rarity up here.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

where would we be staying?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Chrisxl64;994274 said:


> where would we be staying?


Sleep? :laughing: We're used to- 2-3-4 day storms.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

I hear ya,,,but a 5 hr drive plus 20-30hrs on the joystick,,,my back calls for sometime outta that captains chair. hehehehehe


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

good luck ....was i could be there.....its so borring up here


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

My brother is the site manager for the Brickman Group here in northern ny and he has sent down a crew on the first snowfall and now he just sent another with Farm tractors, skidsteers pick ups and single axel wing trucks. 2 tractor trailer loads of equipment and a fleet of trucks, not bad. lol he said most of the people down have no idea what is even going on they are so frustrated lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Good For You! I hope you make a killing

Look up the local plow place (dealer) call them and let them know you are in town and Im sure they could tell you who needs help or put you in contact with someone who can give you some good work. 

Might have to leave your truck behind and get a BRINKS truck to drive back. payup


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

REAPER;994187 said:


> Stick to driveways $50-$75 cash per pop and you should make a killing.
> 
> Put a sign on the window of the truck, $75 - CASH


$50-75 to plow a driveway with 3' of snow in it? not worth the abuse on the truck or the drivetime for that.


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

REAPER;994187 said:


> If you pull into a neighborhood w/2 trucks, once you start any drive neighbors will be running to get your attention.
> 
> Stick to driveways $50-$75 cash per pop and you should make a killing.
> 
> ...


Me and a buddy are heading down later today. Waiting to see what the snow does here in Maine. Heard there was a guy up here that went down on Friday with 2 trucks, both made $5000 in 3 days.

I'm trying to rent a skid steer to bring down, but most of the big companies have already sent them down south.

Gotta set up my beam and chain fall in the shop today to get the plow in the truck.

I have a friend in Waldorf where we are going to stay. I heard all the hotels are booked.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Brian, I may make the trip with you but would only be bringing one truck with 7.5 plow. I would focus on residentials. I am way smaller than your company so just worried about break downs and such. Not planning on it but **** happens and do have many spare parts. So I guess the question is are you willing to help out a small guys if crap breaks?


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare (Dec 4, 2008)

Harleychvy;994468 said:


> Me and a buddy are heading down later today. Waiting to see what the snow does here in Maine. Heard there was a guy up here that went down on Friday with 2 trucks, both made $5000 in 3 days.
> 
> I'm trying to rent a skid steer to bring down, but most of the big companies have already sent them down south.
> 
> ...


Have a large property just outside Baltimore that I need someone to dig out. Call me at 800-221-9588; press 0. We have people that can hit it sometime tomorrow, but we need someone there today. If anyone can make the trip with the large equipment needed to dig us out, call me. First come first serve on it....

Trevor


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

can we say "SNOW PLOW CONVOY!!!" good luck to all doing it and good luck


----------



## JJSLandscape (Sep 6, 2009)

you guys are all tempting me to come down tomorrow. ANYONE have any work for 3 trucks, a skidsteer, and a truckload of blowers?


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

We may also be leaving tomorrow, Got a call from someone who needs help


----------



## Jaysled (Sep 10, 2009)

Is anyone leaving from Rochester, NY? What part of DC are you guys heading to? What about Baltimore I hear they are getting hit pretty hard as well and it is closer?


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

grandview;994143 said:


> Bring a truck load of blower down there and sell them.


I am tired of driving!!! Bring me a blower. I got cash in hand!


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

I had a truck and a Bobcat running for 53 hours straight and billed over 5K from the weekend storm.


----------



## Kavu (Feb 10, 2010)

golfmanres;994736 said:


> I had a truck and a Bobcat running for 53 hours straight and billed over 5K from the weekend storm.


At what hourly rate did your equipment bill out at? If I understand you correctly you did 106 hours of work for $5k, that works out to less than $50 per hour.... 5k is a nice chunk of change, but that hourly rate isn't worth driving 5+ hours for. JMHO


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

All packed up,ready to go. Plow in snowblower are in the bed. Gonna be a interesting drive. Anyone heading down feel free to call me. 207 321 1956.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

My sister lives in DC (literally down the street from the Capital Building/Whitehouse). She texted me some pictures today and said to drive down since the wealthier neighborhoods are being charged $500 to plow out their drive's. 

My sister has no reason to lie before all of you chime in on that.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Good luck to everyone going to do this, lots of risks, but hopefully it will pay off.payup If I were to do something like this, (I wouldn't by the way) I would hit resi's with a Bobcat and get cash in hand. $500 for a bigger drive, hell-yea!!, I'd do those all day! I wouldn't trust billing anyone, I don't care what you make them sign.


----------



## Jaysled (Sep 10, 2009)

What are some of the upper income suburbs to hit up for resi driveways in Baltimore?


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

WIPensFan;994831 said:


> Good luck to everyone going to do this, lots of risks, but hopefully it will pay off.payup If I were to do something like this, (I wouldn't by the way) I would hit resi's with a Bobcat and get cash in hand. $500 for a bigger drive, hell-yea!!, I'd do those all day! I wouldn't trust billing anyone, I don't care what you make them sign.


I think paypal or a CC swipe app on a smart phone would be a very wise investment... not many people have $500 sitting in the sock drawer but plastic is always available.


----------



## OrganicsL&L (Jan 30, 2009)

BSDeality;994868 said:


> I think paypal or a CC swipe app on a smart phone would be a very wise investment... not many people have $500 sitting in the sock drawer but plastic is always available.


I agree wholeheartedly with this! Also, what, if any, DOT #'s might one need to pull this off? Any other legal concerns? Good luck to all of you that pull this off, get your money upfront and show them how we handle snow NORTH of the Mason Dixon line!


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I got loaders, dump trucks, plow trucks, skid steers. Anybody need help pm me.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BSDeality;994868 said:


> I think paypal or a CC swipe app on a smart phone would be a very wise investment... not many people have $500 sitting in the sock drawer but plastic is always available.


Ohhh, you'd be suprised how much cash people hide in their homes. I'm sure snow removal money for a complete stranger isn't first on their minds when stashing it though.:laughing: People might be real hesitant to give credit card. Cash is best for all involved.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jaysled;994850 said:


> What are some of the upper income suburbs to hit up for resi driveways in Baltimore?


Not real sure, but the street my sister lives on has houses for no less then $500k- and its just a townhouse (no driveway sorry). If you stay around the DC area you'll find them.

And having $500 laying around? Your talking about people who clear a million per year, that is nothing to have on hand.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

WIPensFan;994896 said:


> Ohhh, you'd be suprised how much cash people hide in their homes. I'm sure snow removal money for a complete stranger isn't first on their minds when stashing it though.:laughing: People might be real hesitant to give credit card. Cash is best for all involved.


i would ask for cash first obviously.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 12, 2009)

Wish someone form MN was headed that way. I would join up in a heat beat. My truck and blower could use a good work out.


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

Kavu;994777 said:


> At what hourly rate did your equipment bill out at? If I understand you correctly you did 106 hours of work for $5k, that works out to less than $50 per hour.... 5k is a nice chunk of change, but that hourly rate isn't worth driving 5+ hours for. JMHO


NO combimed it was 53 hours 5k


----------



## Kavu (Feb 10, 2010)

golfmanres;994916 said:


> NO combimed it was 53 hours 5k


I like that math better...


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We have lined up a ton of work and one guy backed out. So if anyone wants in call me at 814 504 0286. DONT CALL BEFORE 1AM...WE HAVE BEEN UP SINCE 1230AM YESTERDAY BUT WILL BE BACK OUT BY 1AM TONIGHT. We are leaving early Friday morning around 2ish am...right after we get done removing some snow ourselves,lol....after our "2-4" storm which turned out to be at least 10". At least leaving Friday will give then a chance to open up interstates, I guess quite a few are closed.


----------



## duane1982 (Dec 23, 2007)

Will be going down from the Rochester area with 9.5 ft ez v, salter plowing and a 7.5 western f150. If anyone has work they want to sub let us know. We can bring pallets of ice melt also.


----------



## capcityffyter (Feb 11, 2010)

Plenty of work down here, i made enough first storm to put a loader on my other tractor , skid loaders and loader work mostly , 120-200 dollars an hour depending on machine size, not much truck work, city of baltimore has a hotline set up begging for contractors not sure what they r paying, be safe


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Brian Young;995168 said:


> We have lined up a ton of work and one guy backed out. So if anyone wants in call me at 814 504 0286. DONT CALL BEFORE 1AM...WE HAVE BEEN UP SINCE 1230AM YESTERDAY BUT WILL BE BACK OUT BY 1AM TONIGHT. We are leaving early Friday morning around 2ish am...right after we get done removing some snow ourselves,lol....after our "2-4" storm which turned out to be at least 10". At least leaving Friday will give then a chance to open up interstates, I guess quite a few are closed.


I probably can get a skid and snow blower-I'll try and touch base with you in the am


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Dstosh;995424 said:


> I probably can get a skid and snow blower-I'll try and touch base with you in the am


sounds good


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

On Monday, I was contacted by a large General Contractor in the area, that was putting together a large snow removal force to go to Baltimore, MD. They wanted loaders from 1 y/d and larger and dump trucks tandem size and larger, but would consider larger single axle dumps with a capacity to carry 10 yds of snow.
I have a 1yd loader and a single axle dump that met the specs for going. I opted not to go because of the pending snowfall we were to receive here Tuesday night and Wendesday, which only materialized to about 1". I wish that I had made the decision to go. 
Late Monday night a fleet of 12 loaders some on Trailers pulled by dumps and others on low-boy trailers along with over 50 dump trucks left for Baltimore. They have been working around the clock in snow relocation in the Baltimore area. With today's additional snow over 15" as of 6pm I am told that there will be work for days to come down there, I am seriously considering going there myself.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

bluejlandscaper;995494 said:


> On Monday, I was contacted by a large General Contractor in the area, that was putting together a large snow removal force to go to Baltimore, MD. They wanted loaders from 1 y/d and larger and dump trucks tandem size and larger, but would consider larger single axle dumps with a capacity to carry 10 yds of snow.
> I have a 1yd loader and a single axle dump that met the specs for going. I opted not to go because of the pending snowfall we were to receive here Tuesday night and Wendesday, which only materialized to about 1". I wish that I had made the decision to go.
> Late Monday night a fleet of 12 loaders some on Trailers pulled by dumps and others on low-boy trailers along with over 50 dump trucks left for Baltimore. They have been working around the clock in snow relocation in the Baltimore area. With today's additional snow over 15" as of 6pm I am told that there will be work for days to come down there, I am seriously considering going there myself.


That's a lot of equipment. Who organized that? I do some work in Clarence, but mostly williamsville/East Amherst. What's your company called?


----------



## duane1982 (Dec 23, 2007)

If anyone has work for v plows or needs blowers for sidewalk clearing we really want to leave here tomorrow morning and be down there later tomorrow. If anyone has work, please let us know.


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

Just got to Waldorf MD. It's about 12:30 on Thurs. There is alot not plowed yet. 

Found someone with a forklift, pulled my plow out for me for $20.

Very interesting drive down. They don't know how to plow down here. But it was cool seeing cement trucks plowing. Got a nail in my tire in the Bronx at about midnight. Tell that story later.

A couple more guys from Maine are heading down to. Getting ready to head out to start working soon.

Anyone that comes down give me a call 207-321-1956.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Anybody interested found a bobcat with joystick controls, cab and heat for $700 a week. Im still trying to get guys together to head down myself. Figure on working 12 hour shifts.


----------



## duane1982 (Dec 23, 2007)

are there multiple bobcats available at that rate?


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

guys, i have 2 trucks and 2 skid steers, that i am willing to head down there with... is there a way to contact someone to be sure of work .
I dont want to drive there for nothing..


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

They only have one left. everything went south already. I might leave the skid steer and take the 1 yard cat loader. Think I might be able to find more work with it. If anybody is interested I will be headed out of buffalo, Ny around 2 pm. Than hopefuly we can hook up with brian and the boys when we get their. I would leave earlier but i have to wait till the insurance company gets done here at my house.


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

nms, im game...
I just got to get a plan on what im bringing....
How long you plan on staying?


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Ill come down to DC Brian. I have a 04 duramax with a 8.5ft boss and can probably aquire a skid steer too. Ill PM you my number


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I plan on staying till i run out of work.


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

alright im game.... I can easily stay 4 days if i had to, or if the work was still available...

I can get 2 skids, and 2 dumps.

also gonna bring the shoveling crew, try to sell some roof shoveling...

the wireless credit card machine will be with me, along with my portable safe for all the CASH


----------



## Wallace (Dec 12, 2008)

We just rolled into town with 2 4wd compact utility tractors we already got work and were not even off loaded yet.....:redbounce


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

wallace, where are you? And how bad is it?


----------



## duane1982 (Dec 23, 2007)

let me know what time you guys are leaving NY. I am waiting on a few phone calls back to see if I have anything lined up in advanced.

I keep thinking a million people are down there with vee's and salters but that's also the thinking that makes people never go and stay home broke.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

We are loading up the equipmnet and bag salt now. Looks like we might leave around 3pm


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Man I wish you guys all the luck!!! keep us posted when you arrive, this might currently be my favorite thread going


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Should be fun, I'm heading down with 2 skid steers, a 1 yard cat loader, and 2 dump trucks plus I got 4 of my subs going each with a truck and skid steer.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Good luck guys. Show those southerners how to plow!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

take pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rmnursery (Feb 12, 2010)

*Help: Need work*

We've been plowing snow in Reston, VA for a week now. I see snow that needs to be loaded in dump trucks/pushed back all around northern VA and DC but do not know who to get in contact with about setting up a contract. If anyone knows how to get hooked up with VDOT, or knows of anyone looking to hire please give me a call. I have over 30 years experience in the snow removal industry in New York. Moved down to Richmond 3 years ago.

Here's the equipment we have:
2 payloaders with 3yd buckets
1 mini-loader (JCB) with a 2yd bucket and a boon that can extend longer and push snow higher than any full size payloader.

My number is 540-760-7799.


----------



## rmnursery (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello my name is Mike Lemcke. I lived in NY all my life until three years ago when I moved to Richmond, and have plowed for over 30 years. Currently my work with valley crest in Northern Virginia has run out. I'm looking to line up as many more hours as I can. I've got 2 payloaders with 3yd buckets, and a JCB (miniloader with an extendable boon) with a 2yd bucket. I'd really appreciate iy if you'd give me a call if you know of anyone hiring, or if you need extra payloaders and drivers. Thanks. My number is 540-760-7799. Hopefully I'll hear from you.


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING (Jan 7, 2009)

nms0219;997345 said:


> Should be fun, I'm heading down with 2 skid steers, a 1 yard cat loader, and 2 dump trucks plus I got 4 of my subs going each with a truck and skid steer.


Do you have work lined up?


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

more snow down that way monday...


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

i heard from someone that he has been there for a couple days, and there is very few people paying money for plowing...

I cant see it being worth the trip...

I have called multiple people, and have gotten no phone calls back


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

hotshot4819;997530 said:


> i heard from someone that he has been there for a couple days, and there is very few people paying money for plowing...
> 
> I cant see it being worth the trip...
> 
> I have called multiple people, and have gotten no phone calls back


let them sit in their heap of snow and think happy thoughts


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I got stuff lined up thru a local contractor. I went to High school with their head sales guy.


----------



## JJSLandscape (Sep 6, 2009)

Just got off the phone with harleychvy, he's packing up, and heading back to Maine, they had 3 plow trucks down there and said people wouldn't pay 50 .00 to plow driveways, said it didn't look that bad down there. the side streets got plowed one time and thats the way the city is gonna leave it.
I was gonna go down with a couple of skidsteers, But i appreciate him giving out the info down there,lotta guys i know would have not said anything, thanks HARLEY........


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

jjs, 
that is who told me as well...
anyone not willing to pay 50 bucks to plow 40 inches off of your driveway is a idiot...

We really wanted to push the Roof shoveling... but screaw them, i hope they get burried with another 3 feet.


----------



## crawla (Oct 11, 2009)

We finished Tuesday after the big storm and then only took a day for the small one we got on Wed. Most of the stuff that is not pushed is because people don't want to pay for it. There was a Sunoco that had no contract with anyone that wanted to trade plowing for drinks and cigs. Someone will eventually do it but not me. A lot of the neighborhoods aren't cleared very well because they are state maintained so theres not much you can do there. I am in Northern Virginia and hope that the guys that came down it was worth it for them.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

update... we are headed to NJ. We are going to assist over their for the same compay. Should only be out for 5 days.


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Where yah going in Jersey?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Man I wish you guys luck it sounds real fun but not sure if its something I would do. I look forward to pictures Brian you probably passed right through my back door:waving:


----------



## Wallace (Dec 12, 2008)

I am in Westminster MD.
You can't use a plow truck you need a loader.
I worked all day today and have work lined up for a full day tomorrow!
I have 2 4wd compact utility tractors with loaders and we are getting $150 per hour per machine!
I don't have any problem getting that kind of money..
We will work circles around any skidsteer...
Not bashing a skid but were alot faster...
We worked next to a guy today that was running a LS170 and he couldn't believe how fast I was able to move the snow.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

ok change of plans again. We stoped at their office in Baltimore to get the rest of our contracts signed and were told to stay here.:salute: We will be loading trucks in a condo complex tomorrow, or at least thats the plan as of now. They have waste management dropping dumpsters and that's what they are filling. That cant be cheap.payup They also have dump trucks but they are in short supply. I will say this tho they must have some money cause their base of operations is huge.


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

Just got home, about 3:30 Saturday morning. Was in New York headed back home, when I got a call that there was work for us, little late to turn around. But might be heading back down for the next storm, the same lead may have some contract work for me and the guys that came down with us. Got some pics and one of a awesome tractor we saw on the we home. Give some more details later, its bed time, 9 hours sleep in 4 days and alot of driving. Good luck to all that are down there.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

We have been here with Brian since late Thursday. We did some private work for a day then we started to work for the city of Baltimore. We have been hitting roads that have not been touched since the first big snow fall. Its crazy. We have 2 skids, 1 pusher, john deere compact tractor with blower and 3 trucks with v plows. We have been contracted to clean an entire 15 block radius. About half the roads are not touched and the others we are fully opening up with the skids then the trucks for cleanup work. it will take many more days just to clean our area. More to come, here are a few crapy pics. I will have better ones tomorrow. good night need some sleep. We just did 25 hours straight and were going to start just working nights. The snow is also worse here in Baltimore than in dc. they have about 8 inches more. more coming tomorrow....


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

Heres a pic of a awesome tractor we saw in Deleware. Followed it into a grocery store parking lot. The guy driving it said it could go through 6 feet of water. He ripped the cutting edge off one side by hitting a manhole cover, he said the cover also needed replacement. I'm only 5'8", so the tip of that wing has to be around 8 foot tall.

Deleware was the only state where the roads were half decent. Jersy and Maryland really have no clue on how to plow. They dont have wings, so you lose at least part of the lanes. From what I could tell the snow on the ground was not as bad as they were saying on the news.


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

Some more pictures. One of the truck loaded and ready to go home.


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

A couple more.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

That tractor is bad a**! Nice pics!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I was on vacation at the time of those storms or I could have gone with the crew. We had 5 trucks go up.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

it would have been a nice change of pace to get down there and do some heavy work but we've been hit with steady snowfall's around here.

i wish you guys the best of luck and hope for a safe return, we are all looking forward to the pics!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow I thought pittsburgh had it bad thats for sharing pics guys looking forward to more!


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Funny you say Jersey doesnt know how to plow.... Guess you were on an odd road or something. State highways are usually blacktop during storms.


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

s&mll;1000780 said:


> Funny you say Jersey doesnt know how to plow.... Guess you were on an odd road or something. State highways are usually blacktop during storms.


Going down 95 you'd be on bare pavement for miles, all of a sudden there'd be quite a stretch with a few inchs on it, then all of a sudden clear right back up to bare.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Harleychvy;1001020 said:


> Going down 95 you'd be on bare pavement for miles, all of a sudden there'd be quite a stretch with a few inchs on it, then all of a sudden clear right back up to bare.


Damn county plow trucks. Go up to the line and pick the blade up!!! In their minds the guy that does quadrant ABC will be there right after them.

Happens here like that at times as well.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm not going to read all the thread but why drive down there? With all the equipment you listed, you should already have a gold mine list of customers.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

All you guys that went down I am very jelous. I wish I could go just don't trust the 1995 f250 with 71/2 western. My jeep would make it but with a 61/2 western I dont think I could push 30 inches of snow. Best of luck to you all. Who had break downs and how did you handle it?


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

green frog;1001171 said:


> All you guys that went down I am very jelous. I wish I could go just don't trust the 1995 f250 with 71/2 western. My jeep would make it but with a 61/2 western I dont think I could push 30 inches of snow. Best of luck to you all. Who had break downs and how did you handle it?


My break down was a nail in the tire. About midnight we stopped in NY to get gas. My buddy was checking the truck over and said there was something sticking out of the tire, thought he was joking. Asked the guy plowing the gas station if there was a place to get a tire fixed that time of night, he wasnt sure, but he said we were in the Bronx, ooops. Got some fix a flat and took off.

Stopped at a rest area, they wouldnt fix it. Found a Petrol, the didnt have the equipment to fix a regular truck tire, they told me this after they had the tire half dismounted from the rim. I was not to happy. Put the spare on and found a rest area to crash in. Finally found a Chevy dealer had them fix it. That was the worst part of the trip other then not finding work,


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Harleychvy;1001193 said:


> My break down was a nail in the tire. About midnight we stopped in NY to get gas. My buddy was checking the truck over and said there was something sticking out of the tire, thought he was joking. Asked the guy plowing the gas station if there was a place to get a tire fixed that time of night, he wasnt sure, but he said we were in the Bronx, ooops. Got some fix a flat and took off.
> 
> Stopped at a rest area, they wouldnt fix it. Found a Petrol, the didnt have the equipment to fix a regular truck tire, they told me this after they had the tire half dismounted from the rim. I was not to happy. Put the spare on and found a rest area to crash in. Finally found a Chevy dealer had them fix it. That was the worst part of the trip other then not finding work,


You should have a plug kit.


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

WIPensFan;1001616 said:


> You should have a plug kit.


I have one that was sitting in the garage, in Maine.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

ALC-GregH;1001067 said:


> I'm not going to read all the thread but why drive down there? With all the equipment you listed, you should already have a gold mine list of customers.


why would you post on a thread and not read what its about.....thats like walking up to someone in the middle of their conversation and giving them your two cents...pointless and useless. how lazy can you possibly be


----------



## anj4ever6236 (Nov 16, 2009)

So how did the trip go? I wanted to head down myself to ohio actually since we where not getting crap here.


----------

